#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  How AI in graphic design is going to impact the designing industry?

## Bhavya

AI has already began to affect our daily lives and AI is rapidly becoming mainstream in many industries. In graphic designing,AI is becoming as a design tool helping augment the ability to optimize and speed art design completions. do you guys have any idea how AI in graphic design is going to impact the designing industry?

----------

